

Why is Apple treading water with the Apple TV? - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/blog/post/Why-is-Apple-treading-water-with-Apple-TV-Because-the-real-product-is-in-the-works.aspx

======
wtallis
Apple isn't turning the AppleTV into a Tivo killer because they don't want to
kill Tivo by supplanting it. They want to kill Tivo by suffocating it -
destroying the market that Tivo competes in by supplanting the products that
Tivo complements. Apple wants cable TV to die, and be replaced by on-demand
video over the Internet (obviously, there preference of provider is iTunes).
To some extent, this is inevitable: coax bandwidth is more valuable to cable
providers when it is used for high-speed internet than for channels that are
seldom watched. Given sufficient competitive pressures, cable providers will
allocate less and less bandwidth to QAM and more to DOCSIS. Most likely, they
will end up with relatively few channels provided over QAM, and all optional
and premium content provided on-demand over IP. At this point, if Net
Neutrality is in effect, Apple will be able to easily compete against and
dominate the market for premium channels, because no cable company is going to
come up with a solution that sucks less than whatever Apple has at the time.
The complete death of traditional cable TV could follow if basic cable content
can be made available over the internet without too much trouble for Apple or
consumers.

In other words, the Apple TV is stagnant because the market it is intended for
isn't big enough yet. Apple is taking the time to refine it as a low-priority
project so that they will be ready to make the the killer product as soon as
the market is ready.

------
staunch
Sauron's...err Steve Jobs' eye has not gazed upon it for long enough I'd
guess. Probably doesn't think it's time for it. He's probably right. I'm
probably guessing.

------
unalone
Speculating is silly unless there's evidence. This isn't for Hacker News.

------
chrischen
Or Apple could simply have done it wrong... .Mac wasn't a success, apple isn't
infallible.

------
futuremint
A content-less post.

